# iPhone from Windows to Mac?? HELP!



## cailin11 (Jul 2, 2008)

So when I got my iPhone in July I was using windows xp and I manually entered all my contacts into my phone. Last week I got a macbook and I'd like to use my iPhone with the mac. Is there anyway to import my contacts onto my new mac so I can use my phone on it? I just don't want to reenter all my contact information, and I don't know if clicking the sync contacts under the info tab will delete contacts off my phone first..
Thanks everyone!


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Just sync them with address book under the info tab. Select sync, then merge contacts and they will all be saved on your mac.


----------



## cailin11 (Jul 2, 2008)

Maybe it's because I'm fairly new to Mac, but I can't find an 'info' tab.
Under the gear looking icon I can see a 'merge contacts' option? Would that be it? I can't click it right now, but my iPhone isn't plugged in.


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

You need to connect the iPhone to the Mac and then sync the address book using iTunes.


----------



## cailin11 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ohh. I know what you mean. So obvious. I wasn't using iTunes, I was looking for a way to do it directly thru adress book. I've got it sorted out now. Finally I don't have to deal with windows at all! What a great day.
Thanks a bunch!


----------

